# Do you sneeze through your nose or mouth?



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

This may be really strange to people that have only ever sneezed through their nose/mouth alone but do you sneeze with your nose or mouth?

I used to sneeze through my nose when I was younger but I hated how it was so loud so I started making myself sneeze through my mouth in the hopes that it'd be quieter but it's still just as loud. :/ Now I'm scared that if I sneeze through my nose, I'll get my boogers everywhere because I'm so used to sneezing with my mouth.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just mouth as far as I know


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mouth.....I try my best not to sneeze through the nose, it gets messy.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Eyes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

it depends.. if you have a bad cold and your nose is totally stuffed up and you try to sneeze through it... what happens.?.. your ears explode off your head.?

so nose / mouth sneeze .... depends on the situation.... my mood.... who is next to me.... what I had for dinner...., how aroused I may feel.... the colour of my underwear.. all those things .


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Both I think :con


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mouth ofc. How do u even sneeze through ur nose? Is that what people do when they sneeze really quiet? Idk, i always let it out like a weird cough i guess. I've had friends who think that i was just coughing when i was actually sneezing.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mouth mostly. I sound like an explosion went off whenever I sneeze.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i honestly don't know because i've never noticed/thought about it so i voted butt.

100% correct answer fo sho


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I think I try to sneeze through my nose more, lol.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Mostly mouth, but some times nose


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I put mouth but I think it's from all of the above. It comes out my mouth the most, then I'm sure some comes out of the nose, and if I sneeze hard enough, some air might escape from my bottom too. In public I try to grab a tissue and cover all my holes when I sneeze cause it gets nasty


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

How do I sneeze through the nose? lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It aways comes out my mouth.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I pinch my nose together, close my mouth and let come out through my butthole.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't know. I've taught myself to sneeze without sound and without shutting my eyes.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

All of the above. This is the exact reason why I don't go out, you know me too well OP.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i honestly don't know because i've never noticed/thought about it so i voted butt.
> 
> 100% correct answer fo sho


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*have a relief valve fitted in the skull?*

I think of the Valve Software tap on back of neck


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


>


well who told you to stand behind me


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> well who told you to stand behind me


noone, i can figure that stuff out just fine by myself x>


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> noone, i can figure that stuff out just fine by myself x>


ugh u disgust me

*sneeze*


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ugh u disgust me
> 
> *sneeze*


yeah but you _discussed _me...

and my starsign. with gopherinferno.


ok watch amma link all this random carnage together here

...and heres me washing off your buttsneeze accordingly, with like jugs n crystalline fountains n stuff


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

we're the same sign.

so i hate to tell you this but that water has got my buttsneeze all over it. because i...live there, or something like that.

(like, that's how star signs work, right?)



Surly Wurly said:


> yeah but you _discussed _me...
> 
> and my starsign. with gopherinferno.
> 
> ...


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> we're the same sign.
> 
> so i hate to tell you this but *that water has got my buttsneeze all over it. *because i...live there, or something like that.
> 
> (like, that's how star signs work, right?)


i'm older than you so your buttsneeze is just fluids outta me that got recycled. before your butt could sneeze out that liquid, it had to come out of me and go into you first. perhaps you sneezed out some of the joyful tears i shed when i received Castle Greyskull in the Christmas of 1982...such a nostalgic feeling, having them on my face again :,,,,D


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i'm older than you so your buttsneeze is just fluids outta me that got recycled. *before your butt could sneeze out that liquid, it had to come out of me and go into you first.* perhaps you sneezed out some of the joyful tears i shed when i received Castle Greyskull in the Christmas of 1982...such a nostalgic feeling, having them on my face again :,,,,D


dude what is this, the human centipede? gtfo!!!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> dude what is this, the human centipede? gtfo!!!


yeah its the human centipede of life, like from the lion king

what came first, the butt or the head?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> yeah its the human centipede of life, like from the lion king
> 
> what came first, the butt or the head?


well buddhism tells us that it doesn't matter because they are all one and the same in the end


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> well buddhism tells us that it doesn't matter because they are all one and the same in the end





gandhi said:


> the a5s is just another mouth


-_-


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

What have you done to my thread!? Gtfo!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Xisha said:


> What have you done to my thread!? Gtfo!


butt was one of the poll options dont play coy with me you fat albino penguin gettin stabbed in the eye


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> -_-


"who needs a mouth when you have an a**?" - oscar wilde



Xisha said:


> What have you done to my thread!? Gtfo!


make me


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> butt was one of the poll options dont play coy with me you fat albino penguin gettin stabbed in the eye


elizabeth is not a penguin s/he's an alien...or something..


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> butt was one of the poll options dont play coy with me you fat albino penguin gettin stabbed in the eye


Don't even start with me you pixelated butt chinned bimbo. Oh turns out your chin fits in here perfectly.



bad baby said:


> make me


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

nose. most of the time


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Xisha said:


> Don't even start with me *you pixelated butt chinned bimbo.* Oh turns out your chin fits in here perfectly.


y u gotta hurt me dis way


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@Xisha


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

@bad baby You're a bully!



Surly Wurly said:


> y u gotta hurt me dis way


You started it. Not apologizing. But the puppy eyes.. Not apologizing. Talk to the hand cause the face ain't listening.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Fangirl96 said:


> How do u even sneeze through ur nose?





Perspicacious said:


> How do I sneeze through the nose? lol


You have to keep your mouth closed and and you will sneeze through your nose.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@Xisha

im sorry :c i got carried away

let's call a truce


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Stray Bullet said:


> You have to keep your mouth closed and and you will sneeze through your nose.


Does that still work if your nose is blocked?



bad baby said:


> im sorry :c i got carried away
> 
> let's call a truce


Mkay truce c:


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Xisha said:


> Does that still work if your nose is blocked?


sometimes


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

I sneeze with my mouth but I always get that one second of a really dry throat afterwards..


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Through my mouth normally, I think.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Mouth. My nose is always clogged up.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

My mouth.... i think. And I do it as loud as I can


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

I block my nose and mouth, walk up to the nearest person, get my *** right in their face and sneeze out of my backside. How I choose my friends.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

That's hot ^^

Not to one up you all but I sneezed with a full mouth of food before and some of the chewed up food shot onto my laptop.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sneezing through the nose is just asking for trouble.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Now that you mentioned it, I'm not really sure. I have those really loud sneezes that would cause your head to explode if you tried to stifle them.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

my buttcrack


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nose, I think.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Both. It's impossible to sneeze with your mouth closed. Try it.


----------

